# Ajuda Precipitação



## nuno211 (14 Nov 2018 às 13:46)

Boa tarde pessoal, alguém sabe algum site fiável, sem ser o weather channel onde eu possa ver os valores de precipitação em todos os locais do mundo?
Outra pergunta os valores de precipitação do site Weather Channel são fiáveis??

Obrigado e espero uma resposta


----------

